# Mac OS 9.1 FTP & Networking Issues



## technobia (Mar 28, 2006)

Hello - I am new to this forum and not really Mac literate.  I am primarily a PC person but I have a client, in a remote location that I am trying to help troubleshoot some issues.

*Problem #1 (Most important)*
This Mac, although having networking issues (below) we have been able to log into a remote server's ftp site and download and upload files via IE5 or 6 drag-n-drop.  Now for some unkonwn reason, the Mac can only download from the server and not the other way around.  The client says that it looks like something is happening but then there are no files on the ftp server.

I have asked them to try an FTP program such as CuteFTP for Mac but I do not think that was successful either.

*Problem #2*
The single Mac OS 9.1 is sitting on a 4 computer peer-to-peer network.  The Mac is running MacSOHO so it can see the PC's on the network and vise versa.

When I originally set up the network for them some time ago, the Mac and the PC's saw each other just fine.  Now the Mac is no longer seeing the PC's nor are the PC's seeing the Mac.

Honestly, I do not have a clue where to begin especially since I am in another location and can not site in front of the machine.  I doubt that these two issues are related but I am really not sure since I am not that familiar with the OS.  

Does anyone know of a remote access utility/application/service that will allow me remotly access to the Mac, similar to what LogMeIn.com offers?  Sadly LogMeIn does not have a Mac version.

I would greatly appreciate some help with this.
Thanks - Jody


----------



## MisterMe (Mar 28, 2006)

Sometimes stuff happens. Your problem may be as simple as an IP-address change. Have you tried to restore your Macs' configurations?


----------



## technobia (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks MisterMe for the prompt reply.

A. I am the FTP server admin and there have not been any IP address changes.

B. What specifically do you mean by 'restore the Macs' configurations'?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 28, 2006)

technobia said:
			
		

> *Problem #1 (Most important)*
> This Mac, although having networking issues (below) we have been able to log into a remote server's ftp site and download and upload files via IE5 or 6 drag-n-drop.  Now for some unkonwn reason, the Mac can only download from the server and not the other way around.  The client says that it looks like something is happening but then there are no files on the ftp server.
> 
> I have asked them to try an FTP program such as CuteFTP for Mac but I do not think that was successful either.


You need to find out whether they're actually using an FTP client program, or are using the Finder's built-in FTP services.

Mac OS X's Finder's FTP implementation is read-only.  To be able to write to an FTP server, you need to use FTP client software like Transmit, Fetch, Interarchy, or similar.


----------



## technobia (Mar 28, 2006)

The client has been using the IE browser window drag-n-drop to upload files in the past.  They have not needed an FTP Client.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 28, 2006)

Whoops... I mistakenly assumed they were using OS X, which wouldn't be, since this is under "Mac OS Classic System & Software"... my mistake!

Have they played around with the "Passive FTP" settings in Explorer's preferences?


----------



## technobia (Mar 29, 2006)

Yep! Passive mode is enabled as it alwasy has been which is a FTP server requirement for browser FTP.


----------

